# Harman Invincible pellet stove won't shut off



## plumcrazee60 (Nov 12, 2009)

What would cause my pellet stove to not shut down?  I turn the dial to off and it keeps running.  The only way I can get it to shut off is to empty the hopper.  Also it doesn't appear to be reading the temp setting, it seems to be keeping the room much warmer than the setting.  This is my 9th winter with it and other than a professional cleaning every spring I haven't had to do anything to it.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, congratz for owning a pellet stove for 9 years without having a service call.  It shows you have a good product and you know how to use and maintain it.  At this point, you may need someone to come out (Harman dealer) and test the sensors on it.  It sounds to me like maybe a low limit switch or a circuit board.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 12, 2009)

well, no DDM port in the old Invincibles, unless the circuitboard has been changed within the last couple years. ESP probe, room sensing probe, or circuitboard.......


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 12, 2009)

I say its the micro switch attached to the feeder mechanism. The cam is supposed to tap the arm on the switch after every full rotation of the auger. If its not hitting the switch (likely cuz the arm is bent a bit, or the switch has come loose) then the stove doesn't really think the auger is turning, but it knows the ESP temp is still over 90 deg. and keeps on going. In short, check the micro switch, its black and has a silver arm, its about 1" by 1/2" has 2 wires going to it and sits on the right hand side of the feeder body. good luck


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 13, 2009)

yea, but usually, you'd also get a status blink error as well with the microswitch, Delta-T.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 13, 2009)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> yea, but usually, you'd also get a status blink error as well with the microswitch, Delta-T.



True true, 2 blinky usually.


----------



## lecomte38 (Nov 13, 2009)

My Accentra insert has been getting slower on the shut down.  I run on manual only.  The last time I shut it off it never stopped idling.   I just open the hopper door and the feed never turns on again, fire is out within 10 minutes.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 14, 2009)

lecomte38 said:
			
		

> My Accentra insert has been getting slower on the shut down.  I run on manual only.  The last time I shut it off it never stopped idling.   I just open the hopper door and the feed never turns on again, fire is out within 10 minutes.



yes, because your stove has an air tube to the hopper....it wont feed if the hopper is open...with the OP, his doesnt work that way.


----------

